# Hip stretching injury



## eiv0482 (Sep 7, 2020)

Alright, so one day about 1 1/2 to 2 months ago, I was doing this stretch. 







I'm pretty flexible, so I needed to stretch pretty far to feel anything in my hamstrings. I feel tension in the hip joint (?) before a stretch in the leg. So, I'm doing this relatively slowly, and then my hip pops. Since then, my right hip (the side I was stretching on) has been sensitive, so I have avoided stretching that side too much... until last week. Before, I felt a slight, sharp pain when I stretched that leg backwards, but it wasn't a big deal and barely affected my day to day life. However, I tried doing the same stretch last week and actually stretched it, assuming that the sensitivity wasn't actually a big deal and I was just being too cautious. This time, my hip popped twice, and I knew I messed up. Now, I feel the same sharp pain every time I put pressure on my right hip when it is bent (as in when I try lifting the leg or sitting) and still when I pull the leg back, except I feel it much sooner now, to the point where I have to adjust my walking. 

I wasn't planning on really doing anything about it until now, but it is getting pretty annoying now that I have testing coming up and I'm grimacing every time I try to side kick. Any ideas for what exactly happened? For now, I'm trying to not practice or cause stress to the area, but obviously I won't be able to do that for long (I go to physical school, and have ma class twice this week and testing on Friday--none of which I plan on missing). Also, I am putting Biofreeze on the area in the mornings and at nighttime, and also plan on putting it on before ma class. I don't want to have to see a professional for this, and I don't think it is necessary, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 8, 2020)

If it’s hurting for a long period of time then it’s necessary. Much better to listen to a doctor than random people online


----------



## drop bear (Sep 8, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> If it’s hurting for a long period of time then it’s necessary. Much better to listen to a doctor than random people online



That is a paradox by the way.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 27, 2020)

eiv0482 said:


> Alright, so one day about 1 1/2 to 2 months ago, I was doing this stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the 'classic' warmup sitting stretch for just about every sport out there. My first question is do you warm up before you start stretching? Get the blood flowing and muscles warm first, such as using a treadmill, walking/jogging or knee lifts, etc... 
As far as the pain you are feeling, I strongly suggest you see your doctor. That doesn't sound normal.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 27, 2020)

I can't say for sure, but that popping sounds as if something popped out of place.  It reminds me of the tendon in my shoulder sometimes snags on something then pops over it.  But in your case it sounds as if it didn't pop back into place.  When it gets hung like this, then it reduces the amount of flexibility that it normally would have. This is when you run the risk of tearing it.

A quality massage therapist may be able to tell if there is something out of position or if it's something worse that requires you to seek medical attention.


----------

